# Synchro iCloud : contacts perdus



## privateryan (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai effacé les doublons que j'avais dans mes contacts, mais maintenant je n'ai plus qu'un seul contact qui apparait (je les ai sur mon iphone si besoin) comment puis je faire pour les remettre sur mon MBP ?

Merci d'avance

Bonne journée


----------



## reou (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour ,

A priori , il suffit de synchroniser l'iphone via itunes


----------



## boddy (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Contacts de quelle messagerie ? Mail ? Outlook ? autre ?


----------



## privateryan (16 Mars 2012)

non ce sont les contacts de l'application contact, et en faisant une syncro Itunes ça ne m'a laissé que le seul contact que j'avais sur mon MBP même sur mon Iphone ! Je suis dans la mouise, si quelqu'un peut faire un miracle je lui en serai très reconnaissant

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Oui il ne fallait faire très attention lors de la synchro. Vous n'avez pas de sauvegarde TM ?

L'application carnet d'adresse se sauvegarde depuis le menu fichier / exporter / archivage du carnet d'adresse.


----------



## privateryan (16 Mars 2012)

alors j'arrive à récupérer mes contacts sur mon iphone grâce à la dernière sauvegarde, mais au bout de quelques minutes sans rien toucher les contacts disparaissent de l'iphone aussi, j'ai essayer de le restaurer et d'utiliser la dernière sauvegarde mais le problème revient à chaque fois, est ce que l'un d'entre vous à la moindre idée de ce que je peux faire, à mon avis c'est depuis mon passage sur lion et l'apparition d'Icloud que je n'ai que des problèmes, je commence à m'arracher les cheveux !

merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront m'aider

Bonne soirée


----------



## Candyce (16 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu le même soucis. Le mieux est d'oter la synchro sur tous tous appareils puis de supprimer la sauvegarde iCloud en allant directement sur icloud.fr (ou .com) je sais plus >.<, et de supprimer ta liste de contact sur ton mac.
Ensuite, tu réinstalles tes contacts sur l'iPhone depuis la sauvegarde iTunes (vu que tu auras enlevé la synchro icloud, ils ne disparaitront pas.

Une fois cela terminé, resynchronise avec iCloud et fait fusionner les contacts (tes contacts iPhone iront sur le cloud et tes problèmes seront résolus)


----------



## privateryan (17 Mars 2012)

J'ai réussi mes contacts ne disparaissent plus sur l'iphone par contre je ne sais pas comment faire pour les réimporter dans le carnet d'adresse du mac, et ça m'aiderai beaucoup rien que pour envoyer des mails, si quelqu'un a une solution miracle ce serait top

Merci et bonne matinée


----------



## privateryan (17 Mars 2012)

problème résolu cela venait d'Icloud

Merci à tous

bonne soirée


----------



## meredindon (10 Décembre 2012)

privateryan a dit:


> problème résolu cela venait d'Icloud
> 
> Merci à tous
> 
> bonne soirée




Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un nouvel Imac et en voulant nettoyer l'ancien j'ai supprimé tous les contacts.
Sauf que bien il était relié à Icloud qui lui même était relié à mon Iphone... 
Je n'ai donc plus aucun contact nul part...

Pouvez vous m'aider si vous avez trouvé la solution ?

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2012)

Ben si pas de sauvegarde, c'est mort...:mouais:


----------

